# [risolto]dubbi su fstab e boot

## Nio84

Salve , sto installando gentoo e siccome sn inesperto avrei un paio di dubbi.... a inizio installazione non ho fatto la partizione di boot ....cioe' semplicemente ho una partizione root e una swap e dentro la root c'e' la directory /boot

Dubbio 1 .... in fase di compilazione kernel mi diceva che la partizione boot non era stata montata (ma se non ce l'ho come fa a montarla...) e' un problema non aver fatto sta partizione?

Dubbio2 ... dato che /boot [ solo una directory e non una partizione ....in fstab che ci devo scrivere? DEV/BOOT la commento? e lascio solo la root /dev/sdx e la partizione di swap?GrazieLast edited by Nio84 on Wed Jun 23, 2010 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

1) ti dice così probabilmente perchè hai usato genkernel, compilandolo manualmente non ti da nessun avviso. una partizione separata per i file di boot non è necessaria, solo consigliata

2) esatto, commenti la riga /dev/boot e specifici solo root e swap

----------

## bi-andrea

Nio84 vorrà dire che anziche scrivere nel /boot/grub/menu.lst

kernel /kernel* 

sarà

kernel /boot/kernel*

però nella stessa riga devi specificare la partizione dove hai aperto lo stage3 e nella cartella /boot ci trovi il kernel senza montare nessun'altra partizione, cioè root=/dev/sda2 o root=/dev/hda2 , come lo vede il kernel al boot.

Su fstab invce tutto chiaro vedendo il titolo?

----------

## Nio84

Bhe se vedi l'altro post in qualcosa devo aver toppato perche grub mi da error 17   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

